

Stripe partners with Parse to ease accepting payments in mobile apps - jamesjyu
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/03/21/stripe-partners-with-parse-and-updates-android-and-ios-libraries-to-ease-accepting-payments-in-mobile-apps/

======
3am
This is an interesting approach at empire building, Mr. Graham.

Extremely belated congrats to Mr. Lacker on being a double Putnam fellow...
that has piqued my interest in your company more than any marketing effort
could have :)

~~~
theunquietone
Mr. Lacker being a double Putnam fellow is part of the reason this marketer
joined Parse so that detail in itself is somewhat of a marketing effort. I am
amazed and humbled everyday by the intelligence of the Parse team.

~~~
csmajorfive
Mr. Lacker being a double Putnam Fellow is part of the reason I chose to team
up to build Parse with him. Also he shares my love for burritos.

We're hiring: <https://parse.com/jobs>

~~~
lacker
Um... thanks everyone.

\- Mr. Lacker

~~~
3am
Ugh. Sorry about this. As a lapsed math person (though not quite to your
level) I meant it sincerely...

------
tejaswiy
Wouldn't this violate app store rules? I was under the impression that the
Kindle app almost got banned for this.

~~~
olivercameron
As long as it's for purchasing goods that are outside of your app, then it's
fine. You couldn't use this for buying virtual coins, but you could for
ordering an Uber.

------
brettcvz
Today seems to be the day for YC developer tools partnerships. Anything from
Meteor and Firebase?

------
dot
This is fantastic.

I hope Apple eventually adds an icon to the status bar that signifies a secure
connection. I'm always a little nervous putting my cc number in to an app.

------
anonfunction
To compete with Square I assume?

~~~
anonfunction
Apparently I was mistaken, from another thread here on HN a stripe employee
wrote:

As for Square, they're for in-store transactions. We're not targeting that
segment at all.

Link: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5417427>

------
jrnkntl
US and Canada only... just saying because it's mentioned nowhere in the
article.

